# My Bootanimations



## Dased14

in the coming days I will be posting my bootanimation collection for you to enjoy. I have made over 40 animations for the.evo 3d, and I will take request.


----------



## Dased14

Sorry I haven't post any animations yet ,building my first theme and with request haven't had a chance. I will get to it ASAP

I have nothing cool to put here!


----------



## Zer0C00L

I just had an idea for a great boot animation. Can you give me a heads up on how to make one?


----------



## murphdsurf

Please don't keep us waiting any longer..........


----------

